# How Hard can it be Part 2



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi All,

As most of you can remember I had a very painful experience purchasing my first kayak.

We yesterday after a long and thorough process I had assembeled a quote with the same company to purchase 2 more kayaks + heaps of other stuff for well over $4,000.

I phoned ahead to make sure all was going to go smoothly.

Left work early, rocked up - again no one knew anything about what was going on because the guy I spoke with had left for the day. I pissed around for ages getting all the stuff together for someone else to quote on. Then because I'd been quoted a package deal price by this other salesman - the chick instore, said it was all too much for a Friday arvo, could I come back in a week or so - when the other guy was back.

Bollocks to that! :evil: I'm going someplace else where I am a valued customer. PS - the company is Anaconda. There prices are way expensive and customer serice is non-existant - but they do accept GE finance.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Ho Phoenix,

Old saying mate, 

Catch me once - Shame on You
Catch me twice - Shame on Me.

If you are chasing more Perception jobbies, why not give Billybob a shout.
He knows his onions and builds a fine set up.  I'm sure he would love to do business with you.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Phoenix with your experiences don't blame you for moving on to another mob; you were patient enough with the first boat.
One of the advantages of the smaller dealers is the personal service.
Good luck on future dealings


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Phoenix, try dropping Anaconda a quick email describing your experience. You might be pleasantly surprised by the response.

Last month I was in the Bayswater store and the price of a rod I was checking out looked wrong. I queried the staff and from their response I could tell they couldn't give a toss. So I dropped Anaconda an email not really expecting a response. The next day their fishing department manager replied to apologise for the incorrect price and to offer me a decent voucher for my trouble.

So I returned the next weekeend and bought the rod: Just don't tell Mrs Hoit 

Regards
Grant


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi Phoenix 

 Mate the first Yak exercise was a killer for me to :roll: , I cant remember what it was with yours, maybe before my time but I feel for you mate. To have a second round of agro would be infuriating. I'm with Hairy on this one Billybob is where my $$$$$ would go. 
By the way, either I have missed his posts or his busy, but I dont recall readin a post from the master for a while now, :shock: sh*t I hope he aint gettin towed around the ocean by a 45kg Spaniard ?

 fishing Russ


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks Phoenix,

Saved me the bother of checking that company out. I wonder if these big firms actually have any idea, just how bad attitude from sales (teams  ) can affect sales outcomes. Perhaps the rationale is well...... that other company is even worse than us! :roll:

Thanks again Cheers Andybear


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

The staff at the everton park store have been great to me, and when I was there yesterday a bloke came in and plonked some things on the counter and asked for a price on a rod and reel, the guy in charge of the fishing section spent quite some time checking prices and he got a very good deal in the end. It always pays to ask for a discount in these places, especially if you have seen the item advertised elsewhere for cheaper.


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

I would be firing an email off to the company and letting them know how you were stuffed around and explain that you will take your money elsewhere and let them know you will spread the word of your bad experience. Its the old rule of shopping you tell one person of something good and 7 people of something bad. I would be looking up billybob if he is nearby. when you boil it down its your time they have wasted and also money.... so I would go elsewhere.


----------



## dooyor (Jun 26, 2006)

hi phoenix . i worked in one off these sport shops and i must say i realy do not know much about what i was sell  saying that nor did any one there . it was just a job do your time and go home. it sucked. you could only spend a short time with guys and move on. the big stores dont give a hoot about you its not there shop. go see the small guys they will look after you i find . 
see ya tommy


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Russ, Billy Bob is in NZ for a couple of months mate.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi phoenix,

There are plenty of very good kayak sellers in SE Qld mate. Give em a shout. i don't know what brand or model you are after, but goodtime sell a lot. There is a perception deal on the sunshine coast and also the Viking factory. The guy at aquarious Seakayaks on bribie Island also seems a straight shooter.

i have never heard of this anaconda mob, before this forum are they like the super a mart of kayaks? :lol:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

hairymick said:


> i have never heard of this anaconda mob, before this forum are they like the super a mart of kayaks? :lol:


Mick

Big chain store along the lines of Amart Allsports, BCF etc, think they are owned by Spotlight the fabric chain

Selling kayaks, climbing, walking, fishing, camping and anything outdoors, they are worth having a look at if you are near one


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2006)

Like Karl said, Anoconda at Everton Park has great service and will do anything to get the deal. With each week I go there the product range is increasing and Angelo the salesman there is a fanatic about paddling which helps

Phoenix, maybe you should drop them an email as I have had great dealings with them thus far.

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2006)

The Kayaking guy from Anaconda on the Gold Coast was great as well. Brendo was his name.....

He was an experienced paddler who does expedition kayaking etc and knows his stuff, he helped me pick out a good paddle which suited my size and paddling style, and also have me a good discount on my accessories after picking up the Prowler Elite. I also found their prices to be at most $RRP, or better on many items?

I think you just need to speak to the right person (ie: head of department), rather than the 15yo's who are only there for a few hours a week for pocket money.


----------

